# Virtual Guitar Lessons



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

With todays technology, who would consider virtual lessons?

I'm thinking webcams on both ends with a live video link. The only problem would be playing together, I think you would have to have mp3s and play against them on each end and then the teacher could do his/her magic.

I see allot of people looking for a teacher and can't find one. I imagine there are a few that would love to take a lesson from home but still have interaction with a real teacher. Thoughts?


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

why not I say ???
Famous music schools are already offering online courses....

http://www.berkleemusic.com/school/course?course_item_id=6162131&tab=7243051&program=&usca_p=t


----------

